# LR3 Raw editing saving



## edouble (Jul 10, 2010)

Is it possible to edit a .NEF image in LR3 then save that edited image as a .NEF? I noticed a .TIF option but is that the same as .NEF? If I selected "original" than it saves the original image not the edited version.

I am using a trial version of LR3 for 30 days and I am finding the workflow good other than saving (export) edited images. LR3 seems to only like to export .JPEG images after being processed.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 10, 2010)

No.

You can't save as a RAW.  .NEF is Nikon's RAW format.  TIFF is the next best thing.

You should be able to export as TIFF, among others.  Check the settings.

All of the edits you do in LR are stored in a .XMP file.  Look in the folder you imported the RAWs from - there should be XMP's next to each one.


----------



## edouble (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, Thanks. But any other program that I open the image in will appear as an unedited image, right?

The reason I ask is that I am trying to make exposure changes to RAW images then open them up in a panoramic software. But the exposure changes are not being transferred to any other software than LR3. I also have not been suscessful at editing segments of a panoramic image in LR3. Maybe I should make changes in-camera to exposure if needed then up load to my computer.

hmmm...thanks for your help.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah - all of the changes are being stored in that XMP file.  Any other program that can't read it, or doesn't know to look for it won't show the changes.

You would have to export, then work on that file.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 10, 2010)

This might help you with the file extensions

Image file formats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

